# BooBoo Summer Unofficial -- A NorCal Cuber Meetup Series Extravaganza!



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohai! =D
So basically, this summer, there will be a few unofficial competitions in the San Francisco area. There have already been two, and we (Nathaniel Knopf, Jason Nguyen, Ryan Jew, and I) are gearing up for number three!
If you're in the area, stop by if you like =) There will be people there to hang out, solve some cubes, and have fun all in a chill environment.
Oh, and if you could go to any of these and you have a StackMat timer, please bring it along, as we're super low.

*BooBoo Summer Unofficial Three: A Derp to the Past*

Register: http://bit.ly/bbsuthreereg
View schedule and registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/bbsuthree

Date: 11 August 2012
Location: The Shops at Tanforan (Food Court), San Bruno
Price: Free! Pay for lunch at the food court to pay for space. Down with mooching!

Events:
3x3 (average of 5, 2 rounds; cutoff is top 6)
6x6 (mean of 3, Combined Final, must get a time under 5 minutes on first attempt.)
Team BLD (best of 3, combined time for first two attempts <5 minutes.)
FMC (best of 1; time limit: 30 minutes. Think fast!)
Megaminx (best of 3, final)
Pyraminx (average of 5, final)
Square-1 (mean of 3, final)



Spoiler



BooBoo Summer Unofficial Two: The Quest for the Holy Pancake
https://www.facebook.com/events/165998480196699/
Date: 7 July 2012
Time: 10:30 to 15:30
Location: Stonestown Galleria food court, San Francisco
Events: 2x2 (2 rounds; Final: Top 6), 3x3, (2 rounds; Final: Top 6), 4x4 (CF, <2:00), 5x5 (CF, <3:00), OH (Final, <1:00), Skewb (Final), Magic (Final), Master Magic (Final)
Register here: http://bit.ly/bbsutworeg
Schedule and view registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/bbsutwo


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, how many do you plan to organize over the summer? Just curious 
And damn, right smack in the middle of a food court. Best idea for a competition venue imho


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 13, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> Hey, how many do you plan to organize over the summer? Just curious
> And damn, right smack in the middle of a food court. Best idea for a competition venue imho



We had the first BooBoo comp on the second of June. BooBoo 2 is on 7 July, and from there, we'll have to see.
BooBoo 3 may happen on the 21st, for Nathaniel's sake. I don't know if Berkeley wanted to Mini Frolic again this year, so I left the week before Nats alone.
There may be another BooBoo in August, probably the week after Nats.

BooBoo 2 looks very straight-ahead as far as competitions run. 2-5, OH, Magics, and Skewb. I assure you all that BooBoo 3 will be less so straight-ahead (BLD, 6x6, pyra, mega, sq-wun, FMC, and of course 3x3).


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 30, 2012)

I might go to this comp. gotta ask my dad tho
VOTE SAXON


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 1, 2012)

What is the address of the place?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, just saw your posts now. Sweet if you can come! =D

Address is:
Stonestown Galleria
3251 20th Ave 
San Francisco, California 94132

Register your events here: http://bit.ly/bbsutworeg
And schedule's here: http://bit.ly/bbsutwo

I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Jul 2, 2012)

This is going to be my first competition! Can't wait!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 2, 2012)

Guitarnerd77 said:


> This is going to be my first competition! Can't wait!



Go ahead and register if you haven't already =) It's not an official competition, more of a meetup. But I'll look forward to seeing you!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 2, 2012)

is it free?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 2, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> is it free?



Yes, however to pay for using the space, please purchase food at the Food Court. Otherwise we're mooching the space, and that's no bueno.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 2, 2012)

If anyone here has a Zhanchi or AV that they can sell to me for under 9 bucks, then please tell me and bring it to this event!


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 7, 2012)

Competition is tomorrow, pretty much ready. 
Hopeful goals:
2x2: Sub-4
3x3: Sub-12
4x4: Sub-50
5x5: Sub-1:40
OH: Sub-25
Magic: Sub-NAR
Master Magic: Sub- 2.7
Sk000000b: Sub-10

Its going to be pretty fun, not too many people but it will be constantly noisy because its in a mall.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2012)

*BooBoo Summer Unofficial 2.5: The Nationals are Coming!*

A cube meet in San José with an unofficial Rubik's Cube competition brought to you by the Order of the Booboo.
This competition is unofficial. This means your times will NOT be entered in the WCA database.

View schedule and registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/bbsutwopointfive
Register here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGxjZkpTbC02X0M1cGk0Y3VERnVWSGc6MQ#gid=1

Date: 21 July 2012
Location: Westfield Oakridge, San José. In the food court.
Time: 11:30 - 3:30
Price: Free! But pay for lunch at the mall.

Events:
3x3 (2 rounds; cutoff is top 4, head-to-head)
Pyraminx (2 rounds; cutoff is top 4, head-to-head)
2x2 (2 rounds; cutoff is top 4, head-to-head)
4x4 (1 round; mean of 3; cutoff is 10 minutes per solve)
Magic and Master Magic (1 round each; BEST OF THREE)
Cube Tower (best of two)

For Tower:
The more cubers and cubes we have, the better. Basically, bring as many puzzles as you wish, label them with your name under a centre cap or in the core or somewhere so that you don't end up with someone else's cube and vice versa. Then, all the puzzles will be scrambled and stacked. After Brandon/Ranzha counts down, solve as many puzzles as you can before all the puzzles are solved.
*Keep difficulty of puzzles at or lower than 5x5.*


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 22, 2012)

Sucks that I had to cancel today's event. =/

But as soon as one door closes, another opens =D







A cube meet in the San Francisco Bay Area with an unofficial Rubik's Cube competition brought to you by the Order of the Booboo.
This competition is unofficial. This means your times will NOT be entered in the WCA database.

Register: http://bit.ly/bbsuthreereg
View schedule and registered competitors here: http://bit.ly/bbsuthree

Date: 11 August 2012
Location: The Shops at Tanforan (Food Court), San Bruno
Price: Free! Pay for lunch at the food court to pay for space. Down with mooching!

Events:
3x3 (average of 5, 2 rounds; cutoff is top 6)
6x6 (mean of 3, Combined Final, must get a time under 5 minutes on first attempt.)
Team BLD (best of 3, combined time for first two attempts <5 minutes.)
FMC (best of 1; time limit: 30 minutes. Think fast!)
Megaminx (best of 3, final)
Pyraminx (average of 5, final)
Square-1 (mean of 3, final)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2012)

BooBoo SU3 is this Saturday at Tanforan food court in San Bruno! This is the last BooBoo before the summer ends!
When school starts up, it'll be outrageously difficult to try hosting these. Perhaps BooBoo'll resume over winter break.

For 3x3 finals, we're taking top 5 from round 1. Each solve each competitor does will be with a different competitor's cube, except the last one =3
Also expect some interesting mystery events, if we have time. We might have time for a cube tower or two.


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Aug 9, 2012)

I will try to make it!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2012)

Guitarnerd77 said:


> I will try to make it!



Woohoo! =D It was great having you last time =)


----------

